

Ask HN: Why there is so many Google lovers on Hacker News? - gfaremil

I found it interesting that Hacker News is full of Google lovers: if you say anything against Google you will be downvoted.<p>I'm not saying that is bad or anything but just it is interesting. Could it be that a lot Google employees lurk on Hacker News? Could it because young engineers are generally impressed by Google technology and because of that anything else Google does must be good?
======
jeffool
To be fair, a lot of complaints about any company/site/etc aren't just
complaints, but instead preferences of something else. So sometimes it's not
really a legit complaint, just fanboyism of something else, instead.

That said, I also think that the Google preference (where ever it's found)
comes from a large consensus that Google has done relatively well on the "do
no evil" philosophy. This isn't to say they can do no _wrong_ , surely they
can, but evil? Fans seem to think they do far less that many competitors seem
to, anyway.

And personally, I've recently realized that I do actually have such a rather
positive opinion of Google. After the Motorola announcement I did a little
reflection and realized had it been most other companies I would've been a
little more weary of the acquisition. With Google I thought "Huh. That could
be neat. Maybe they could buy T-Mobile too."

So, I'm curious if you have a particular example? Maybe I help you see why
others didn't take kindly to it? (Maybe, anyway.)

------
franze
when google screws up (which they do, sometimes, sometimes they don't) there
is a fair share of criticism, too i.e.:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2592399>

but as a matter of fact, i'm quite glad that HN does not share the overall
"Google Datenkrake" hysteria.

